# Legacy 2000 Tilt Wheel



## GLanguell (Jan 25, 2011)

What is the best way to remove the steering wheel on a Legacy 2000? I have a floppy tilt wheel....I need to figure out what is broken and go from there.

Thanks,
Gene


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

there is a spring pin/roll pin in the steering wheel shaft running horizontally through the shaft. Punch that out to remove steering wheel.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I hate roll pins- you need one a little smaller then the hole, but just the size of the pin- you should use some wd40 or pb blaster on the pin and let it soak before attempting to remove it.

when i put those back together- use a dab of never seize on the pin, so itll come out easier the next time.


----------



## GLanguell (Jan 25, 2011)

*Steering Wheel*

I did get it apart. The lower 1/2 of the tilt wheel (pot metal base) was busted... Of course Simlicity doesn't sell THAT part anymore. You have to buy the entire steering wheel/tilt mech as a complete unit/assembly. What should should have been a $50.00 repair cost me $250.00 thru a local dealer. I do have to admit, all the eother dealers in town quote the same assembly @ $450.00 or more. (Not installed!)

All is good now....
Thanks all!
Gene


----------

